# Broken Tooth:(



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggie has a fractured molar also and during one of her cleanings the vet xrayed it and said there was no need to remove, that we'll watch it to make sure no problems arise. I hope Bailey's is similar.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Maggie has a fractured molar also and during one of her cleanings the vet xrayed it and said there was no need to remove, that we'll watch it to make sure no problems arise. I hope Bailey's is similar.



Thanks for the response! I never even thought of getting an x-ray nor did my vet suggest it  but I think it's a great idea and will likely put my mind at ease. I was thinking of taking her to another vet to get a second opinion. I haven't been entirely happy with the level of care given lately.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just love Google :smooch: for getting information about these types of issues:
Broken and fractured teeth and their treatment for
I think this article is a good explanation and has some photos too. It addresses whether the tooth is painful and possible treatment options too.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I just love Google :smooch: for getting information about these types of issues:
> Broken and fractured teeth and their treatment for
> I think this article is a good explanation and has some photos too. It addresses whether the tooth is painful and possible treatment options too.


Great article thanks so much for posting it!

I think I"m going to check out another vet get their opinion and see if they offer any advice. With our current vet it seems I always have to probe him for information. I'm never confident when I leave his office. I'm not sure if we have any vets that specialise in dental work but I'm going to ask around. 
Thanks again


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep us posted on Bailey's tooth issue.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Please do keep us posted what you find out. Teeth make me nervous because they are prone to infections which can become systemic or tunnel in the head. But in context of a 15 year old and anesthesia, I absolutely understand your dilemma. I have no idea what I would do in your shoes. 2nd opinion sounds good.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Watch for any sign of swelling right below the eye on the side where an upper tooth has broken. That's a common sign of an infected root or abscess, but one that many vets miss. This kind of infection can cause a lot of pain (makes your sweet dog grumpy) and can even lead to worse infections, straining the immune system. If you see such a swelling, make sure that x-rays are dental quality - something not every veterinary facility offers.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Bailey update*

I took Bailey to another vet for a second opinion and she agreed the tooth needed to come out and it was very likely causing her pain. She checked Bailey's heart did some blood work and said she was in great shape for her age. She discussed the risks and benefits of doing the surgery and we decided to go with taking the tooth out.

She went in yesterday and all morning I was a wreak waiting for the phone call to let me know how she made out. I'm happy to report she made it through the surgery just fine and so far hasn't had any complications!! 

I picked her up at 4 and she came home and had a light dinner and slept most of the evening. She is doing great today and seems to be back to her normal self already


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fantastic. So glad she came through with flying colors. I'd say this is a weekend for some extra love and spoiling!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If this is a bottom molar, also keep an eye out for swelling along the jawline, and excessive drooling.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Great news! Fast recovery wishes for Bailey.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a relief! That was such a dilema, and I am so glad to hear the good news. Nothing is better than a golden oldie.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so glad she came thru fine! How is she doing today?


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Angelina said:


> I am so glad she came thru fine! How is she doing today?



She is doing great like nothing ever happened! Thanks for asking


----------

